# May you swim to your heart's content...



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

Heaven's given wings to another angel, but we'll never forget you Jesse!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful, happy swimmer... so sorry for your loss. Where in Florida?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to read of your loss - Jesse was a beautiful swimmer.

Swim freely at the Bridge Jesse


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss =( He was beautiful RIP


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Looks like a beautiful angel indeed!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Jesse


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jesse was absolutely beautiful. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am sorry for your loss. We'd love to hear more stories about Jesse when you feel able. You'll find lots of support and friendship here as you walk the path of grief.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Run free Jesse. Sending you strength.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry about your loss of Jesse. The pool pic is great.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. Jesse was a gentle soul, who we just sort of never imagined would leave us... loved diving into the pool, going on long walks, and catching her treats with a snap of those chompers! She was in that pool to the end, and even when the doc said no more pool time (she ended up getting a cut/sore that they said wouldn't heal because of her meds) her and I would sneak off, splash around, dry off, dress the cut up like new, and Jesse would sleep for the next few hours with a smile on her face  so cancer may have won in the end, but Jess certainly had an awesome last few months!

@AquaClaraCanines - we're in Miami... just south of Kendall to be exact.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

I am so glad that you and Jesse lived to the fullest-what a beautiful girl!
Jesse is now with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It looks like Jesse's life was filled w/ good times and love...just the things that every golden needs.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

awww what a beauty.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Jesse. Glad she got to swim right up to the end. Run free Jesse and take my Sophie for a swim too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Jesse.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beauty. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jesse and my Duke could have been brother/sister from another mother/mister. She's swimming with my puppy (at 8 1/2 was also struck down with cancer - lymphoma) and catching those treats with a striking accuracy from wherever they were flung.

Duke and Jessie, have tons of fun together until we are united.

I'm very sorry that this horrible disease had taken yet another one of our golden babies and so sorry for your loss.

When you're ready - would love to see more pictures.

My brother is in Naples.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jesse was beautiful--so sorry for your loss. Sounds like the two of you built some wonderful memories together.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Jesse. I'm glad she got a chance to do what she loved for as long as she could.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Jesse sure was a handsome boy!


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

**hugz to my precious princess** I still miss you so much!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear you lost your princess, she was a beauty...may the pain get easier on you, but may you never forget her love, friendship and smile.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Jesse

Swim free, play hard and sleep softly Jesse


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry Jesse had to leave. 

She had a wonderful time sneaking off with you to the pool. 

RIP sweet Jesse.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Jesse's passing. Enjoy the memories that you and Jesse shared. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jesse. She is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge..(or maybe under/ along side in the water) waiting for you. RIP sweet Jesse.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Bless you Jesse.... Sharc.. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Sweet Dog. RIP Jesse, and Sending you thoughts of strength and light. Godspeed.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful dog and great photos. Sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Princess.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Jesse is beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

so sorry for your sad loss RIP liitle one. Wonderful photos of jessa. I lost my boy this week bronco a couple of days back. I feel your pain


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the photos! No wonder you miss your furry sweetheart! 

One thing is for sure: Heaven has to have swimming pools and beaches.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

RIP & rip it Jesse!
A beautiful warrior. And he looks like our boy Casey, a retrieving fanatic, amazingly powerful swimmer, and who's favorite places have water---especially the beaches, nearby river, plus the local lake he works (me) out in. Kindred spirits. As with Enzo ('The art of racing in the rain') keep a sharp eye out now. Heal as best you can. ~Dave


----------

